# Colorstar



## kjw2016 (Dec 26, 2016)

Evening all,


Excuse the intrusion, i wasn't sure what else to do.

I recently found some items in my loft which i have no idea what they are or how much they are worth etc. 

I have a few items

1) Colorstar 1000
2)Colorstar 2000
3)Colorstar 3000
4)JOBO LPL Color Enlarger
5) LPL Color head Transformer


Im not sure what they are or how they are even turned on, could soeone point me in the right direction?


Many Thanks


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 28, 2016)

Value would depend on condition and like all darkroom equipment, most is worth only what someone is willing to pay. I have seen that Jobo enlarger sell for around $75-US.

Manual for Colorstar 3000.... http://www.trippingthroughthedark.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/ColorStar-3000-Manual-2.pdf

Manual for Jobo (7700)..... http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/lpl/LPL_7700.pdf


----------

